# مواهب الروح القدس فى الرسالة الثانية لكو&#1585



## mary (13 يونيو 2006)

*مواهب الروح القدس فى الرسالة الثانية لكو&#1585*

 رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح الــ 12
(كتبت هذه الرسالة سنة 57 ميلادية من مكدونية بعد أشهر قليلة من كتابة الرسالة الأولى)

12: 1 و اما من جهة المواهب الروحية ايها الاخوة فلست اريد ان تجهلوا 
12: 2 انتم تعلمون انكم كنتم امما منقادين الى الاوثان البكم كما كنتم تساقون 
12: 3 لذلك اعرفكم ان ليس احد و هو يتكلم بروح الله يقول يسوع اناثيما و ليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس 
12: 4 فانواع مواهب موجودة و لكن الروح واحد 
12: 5 و انواع خدم موجودة و لكن الرب واحد 
12: 6 و انواع اعمال موجودة و لكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل 
12: 7 و لكنه لكل واحد يعطى اظهار الروح للمنفعة 
12: 8 فانه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام حكمة و لاخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد 
12: 9 و لاخر ايمان بالروح الواحد و لاخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد 
12: 10 و لاخر عمل قوات و لاخر نبوة و لاخر تمييز الارواح و لاخر انواع السنة و لاخر ترجمة السنة 
12: 11 و لكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء 
12: 12 لانه كما ان الجسد هو واحد و له اعضاء كثيرة و كل اعضاء الجسد الواحد اذا كانت كثيرة هي جسد واحد كذلك المسيح ايضا 
12: 13 لاننا جميعنا بروح واحد ايضا اعتمدنا الى جسد واحد يهودا كنا ام يونانيين عبيدا ام احرارا و جميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا 
12: 14 فان الجسد ايضا ليس عضوا واحدا بل اعضاء كثيرة 
12: 15 ان قالت الرجل لاني لست يدا لست من الجسد افلم تكن لذلك من الجسد 
12: 16 و ان قالت الاذن لاني لست عينا لست من الجسد افلم تكن لذلك من الجسد 
12: 17 لو كان كل الجسد عينا فاين السمع لو كان الكل سمعا فاين الشم 
12: 18 و اما الان فقد وضع الله الاعضاء كل واحد منها في الجسد كما اراد 
12: 19 و لكن لو كان جميعها عضوا واحدا اين الجسد 
12: 20 فالان اعضاء كثيرة و لكن جسد واحد 
12: 21 لا تقدر العين ان تقول لليد لا حاجة لي اليك او الراس ايضا للرجلين لا حاجة لي اليكما 
12: 22 بل بالاولى اعضاء الجسد التي تظهر اضعف هي ضرورية 
12: 23 و اعضاء الجسد التي نحسب انها بلا كرامة نعطيها كرامة افضل و الاعضاء القبيحة فينا لها جمال افضل 
12: 24 و اما الجميلة فينا فليس لها احتياج لكن الله مزج الجسد معطيا الناقص كرامة افضل 
12: 25 لكي لا يكون انشقاق في الجسد بل تهتم الاعضاء اهتماما واحدا بعضها لبعض 
12: 26 فان كان عضو واحد يتالم فجميع الاعضاء تتالم معه و ان كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه 
12: 27 و اما انتم فجسد المسيح و اعضاؤه افرادا 
12: 28 فوضع الله اناسا في الكنيسة اولا رسلا ثانيا انبياء ثالثا معلمين ثم قوات و بعد ذلك مواهب شفاء اعوانا تدابير و انواع السنة 
12: 29 العل الجميع رسل العل الجميع انبياء العل الجميع معلمون العل الجميع اصحاب قوات 
12: 30 العل للجميع مواهب شفاء العل الجميع يتكلمون بالسنة العل الجميع يترجمون 
12: 31 و لكن جدوا للمواهب الحسنى و ايضا اريكم طريقا افضل 
13: 1 ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس و الملائكة و لكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن 

فى بداية المسيحية كان كثيرون ممن يؤمنوا ويحل عليهم الروح القدس ينعم عليهم بمواهب مثل كرنيليوس قائد المئة الذى عندما آمن وحل عليه الروح القدس هو والحاضرين معه تكلم بألسنة حتى قال بطرس الرسول فى أع 10: 47 "اترى يستطيع احد ان يمنع الماء حتى لا يعتمد هؤلاء الذين قبلوا الروح القدس كما نحن ايضا " ولقد حدث نفس الشىء لكنيسة كورنثوس التى يبدو أن الروح القدس أنعم عليها بمواهبه وخصوصاً التكلم بألسنة ولكنهم أخذوا ذلك كنوع من التفاخر وليس لبنيان الكنيسة لذلك يتحدث بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس هنا موضحاً لهم أن المواهب منحة مجانية من الروح القدس لبنيان جسد الكنيسة وليس للمجد الشخصى أو للتفاخر .

أنواع مواهب موجودة لكن الروح واحد 

من هو معطى المواهب؟
الروح القدس
ملحوظة:
1- المواهب هنا عطية مجانية ولا يجوز لأحد أن يفتخر بما ناه مجاناً ويحتقر من ليس له
2- يعطى الروح القدس كل واحد على قدر طاقته لبنيان الكنيسة
3- مادام المصدر واحد إذن الكل متساوى فى الكرامة حتى لو كان هناك موهبة أعظم من الأخرى.

أنواع خدم موجودة لكن الرب واحد

من الذى يدعو للخدمة؟
السيد المسيح
ملحوظة:
1- توجد خدمات كثيرة فى الكنيسة سواء رسل معلمين أنبياء كهنة شمامسة لكن كلهم تأهلوا للخدمة بدعوة من الرب يسوع
2- وهنا يوجد درجات فى الخدمة فالرسول غير النبى غير المعلم والكاهن أعلى فى الرتبة من الشماس ولكن الكل مكمل لبعضه وفى إحتيا للآخر فلا يوجد قداس يقوم على كاهن فقط لابد من وجود شمامسة وشعب لذلك كل واحد خدمته ضرورية فى الكنيسة ولا يليق أن يفتخر أحد على الآخر أو يعتقد أحد أن خدمته غير ضرورية

أنواع أعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد الذى يعمل الكل فى الكل

من هو مصدر الأعمال؟
الله الآب
ملحوظة
1-أى طاقات عاملة مثل صنع المعجزات ,إخراج الشيطين,شفاء المرضى,إقامة الموتى كذلك أعمال الفكر والقلب أو أعمال الخير مصدرها الله الآب فأعمال الله ظاهرة فى الشمس والكواكب كذلك فى الدودة الصغيرة لذلك الكل يشترك فى العمل سواء أعمال كبيرة أو صغيرة لأن الكل يقدم ذبيحة شكر لله

هكذا ينسب بولس الرسول 
المواهب ـــــــــــــــــــــــ  للروح القدس
الخدمة  ـــــــــــــــــــــــ للرب يسوع
الطاقات ـــــــــــــــــــــــ لله الآب
إذن الثالوث القدوس هو مصدر البركات السماوية

ما هى أنواع المواهب المعطاه وما الفرق بينها؟

1- كلام الحكمة : هو القدرة على تفسير بعمق ورؤية مقاصد الله   واضحة      كما يراها هو وخاصة مقاصده من جهة خلاص الإنسان

2- كلام العلم    : هو إستنارة عقل الإنسان وإستيعابه كلام الحكمة وفهمه الصحيح لكلمات الوحى حيث يفسر كلام الحكمة ليستوعبه المؤمنين
يقول القديس أغسطينوس : تشير الحكمة إلى المعرفة الإلهية والمعرفة إلى العلم البشرى.

3- الإيمان       : حيث يقوم الروح القدس بمنح الإنسان اليقين والتصديق لأمور من الإيمان سمع عنها وهو الإيمان الحى الذى يتعدى الطبيعة البشرية لينقل الجبال كما يقول القديس ثيؤدورس أسقف كورش (الإيمان المذكور هنا ليس هو الإيمان الممنوح لكل مؤمن بل من النوع القادر أن يحرك الجبال )
نذكر هنا مثال يوم الخمسين عندما آمن 3000 نفس من وعظة للقديس بطرس الرسول لقد أعطى الروح القدس القديس بطرس قوة الكلمة كذلك عمل مع هذا الجمع حتى نخسوا فى قلوبهم وآمنوا .
أما الإيمان الذى هو إحدى ثمار الروح القدس يكون للإنسان جهاد فيه ليقتنى تلك الثمرة.

4- مواهب شفاء   5- عمل قوات 
وعد السيد المسيح بها تلاميذه " هذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون" (مر 16 :18,17) " اشفوا مرضى طهروا برصاً أقيموا موتى اخرجوا شياطين مجاناً أخذتم مجاناً أعطوا"(مت10: 8 )

6- نبوات: التنبأ بأمور  ستحدث فى المستقبل مثل أغابوس الذى أشار بالروح  بالجوع العتيد أن يحدث على المسكونة وقد كان(أع11: 28 )

7- تمييز الأرواح  : وهى القدرة على التمييز بين التعليم الصحيح والتعليم الذى من الشيطان أو من يتنبأ هل من الله أو من عدو الخير.

8- التكلم بألسنة  : كانت منتشرة فى العصر الرسولى للقدرة على التبشير بالمسيحية فى كل بلدان العالم حيث يتكلم واحد بلسان أو لغة لم يعرفها من قبل 
9- ترجمة الألسنة : حيث قد يتكلم واحد بلسان يفهمه البعض ويجهله البعض فيقوم واحد عنده موهبة الترجمة ويترجم ما يقال.

على أى أساس يعطى الروح القدس المواهب؟
يعطى الروح القدس المواهب لبنيان الكنيسة ولا يوجد ظلم ولا محاباة ولا تعتمد على قدسية الإنسان فهناك قديسيين وليس لهم موهبة

كيف يوضح وحدانية المواهب فى العمل؟ 
1- كلنا إعتمدنا فى جرن المعمودية ونلنا مسحة الميرون المقدس إذن الروح القدس يوحدنا فى جسد المسيح وتذوب هنا الفوارق فى اللون أو الجنس أو المركز.....
2- كلنا نتناول من جسد المسيح ودمه لنثبت فى المسيح
3- بدأ القديس بولس فى إعطاء أمثلة من الجسد البشرى فالجسد يحتوى على أعضاء كثيرة وكل منها له وظيفة مختلفة عن الآخر ولكن :
أ) كل عضو محتاج للآخر
ب) كل عضو يحترم وظيفة الآخر ولا يتدخل فيها
ج)لا يوجد عضو يتذمر على وضعه أو على عضو آخر الكل يعمل لصالح   الجسد
لو حدث وتذمر أى عضو فى الجسد ولم يؤدى وظيفته يكوم هذا بداية إنشقاق الجسد.
أمثلة لتكامل الجسد مع بعضه:​
<FONT face="Times New Roman">


----------



## jesus_is_the_way (21 نوفمبر 2006)

كتير رائع طريقة عرض الموضوع

يجب على كل مؤمن (عضو من اعضاء جسد المسيح) ان يجد في طلب المواهب، اسألوا اطلبوا اقرعوا 

يجب على كل مؤمن (عضو من اعضاء جسد المسيح) ان يعرف موهبته فالمواهب هي لكل واحد وليس هناك اي استثناء 

يجب على كل مؤمن (عضو من اعضاء جسد المسيح)ان يستخدم المواهب المعطاه له من الله  في بنيان الآخر، في خدمة الاخرين


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

صحييح جدّاً..
على الهموم انا سالت عمّا إذا كان أحد يملك أحد تلك المواهب في منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة...
ولكن للأسف..
ما من مجيب!
شكراً


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*جميل جدا 
موضوع رائع 
ولكن يجب ان نختبر كل شىء *


----------



## جاسى (4 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك عليه وصلى من اجلى انى اعرف موهبتى اللى يسوع عايزنى استغلها حتى يقول ليه *نعم ايها العبد الصالح والامين........*


----------



## نبيل بطرس (19 مارس 2007)

*ثمار الروح القدس*

*ثمار ألروح القدس.....كما جاءت في الرساله الي أهل غلاطيه 5 : 16​*16 *أَقُولُ: اوَإِنَّمَا سْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ. 17 لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ. 18 وَلكِنْ إِذَا انْقَدْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ فَلَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ. 19 وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ، الَّتِي هِيَ: زِنىً عَهَارَةٌ نَجَاسَةٌ دَعَارَةٌ 20 عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ سِحْرٌ عَدَاوَةٌ خِصَامٌ غَيْرَةٌ سَخَطٌ تَحَزُّبٌ شِقَاقٌ بِدْعَةٌ 21 حَسَدٌ قَتْلٌ سُكْرٌ بَطَرٌ، وَأَمْثَالُ هذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. 22 وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ 23 وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ. ضِدَّ أَمْثَالِ هذِهِ لَيْسَ نَامُوسٌ. 24 وَلكِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ. 25 إِنْ كُنَّا نَعِيشُ بِالرُّوحِ، فَلْنَسْلُكْ أَيْضًا بِحَسَبِ الرُّوحِ. 26 لاَ نَكُنْ مُعْجِبِينَ نُغَاضِبُ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا، وَنَحْسِدُ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا.​*


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مواهب الروح القدس فى الرسالة الثانية لك&#160*

مواهب الروح القدس و متنوعة و كل عضو في الكنيسة لديه مواهب مختلفة من الروح القدس 



شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## استفانوس (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مواهب الروح القدس فى الرسالة الثانية لك&#160*

*وَلكِنْ جِدُّوا لِلْمَوَاهِبِ الْحُسْنَى. وَأَيْضًا أُرِيكُمْ طَرِيقًا أَفْضَلَ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مواهب الروح القدس فى الرسالة الثانية لك&#160*

*آمين الرب يعطينا موهب روحه 
وملئ روحه
:yahoo:*


----------



## ابن يسوع (11 نوفمبر 2022)

كلام صحيح. 
ربنا اعطاني ترجمة الالسن، كلمة معرفة، رؤية او نبؤة و تمييز أرواح.


----------

